# Eco Complete vs Floromax



## shmeeg (Oct 23, 2011)

Grab some popcorn! This is an unsolved debate. In the long run, either will probably serve your needs just fine.


----------



## Rigio (Feb 22, 2013)

TECKSPEED said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am trying to decide whether i want to switch from my ugly standard gravel to Eco Complete of Floromax.
> 
> ...



Eco comes with a liquid that has beneficial bacteria in it (no washing everything + liquid goes in) and the grains are smaller than floramax... but it's up to personal preference. I have Eco in my 10 Gallon.. it's okay but on my to be build 90 I intend on using Fluorite sand. Both Floramax and eco are made of the same thing... It looks like crushed lava rock. one downside of these substrates in my opinion: it generally is not one uniform color.


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

Rigio said:


> Eco comes with a liquid that has beneficial bacteria in it (no washing everything + liquid goes in) and the grains are smaller than floramax... but it's up to personal preference. I have Eco in my 10 Gallon.. it's okay but on my to be build 90 I intend on using Fluorite sand. Both Floramax and eco are made of the same thing... It looks like crushed lava rock. one downside of these substrates in my opinion: it generally is not one uniform color.


I thought Eco was black with small red clayish pebbles in it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rigio (Feb 22, 2013)

TECKSPEED said:


> I thought Eco was black with small red clayish pebbles in it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


it is black but it's not fully consistent. Mine also has red/brown rocks but i don't think they are clay. I like my substrate to be all one color lol


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

I just need something more natural looking than what I have lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## owens81jw (Feb 7, 2009)

i vote eco

i personally use flourite black sand


----------



## Rigio (Feb 22, 2013)

owens81jw said:


> i vote eco
> 
> i personally use flourite black sand


I would do the eco too...i've enjoyed using it in my 10g. plus it's quite 'natural' looking, which is what you want.

+1 flourite black sand.


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks guys, now I just need to figure out where it is the cheapest and how much to get lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rigio (Feb 22, 2013)

TECKSPEED said:


> Thanks guys, now I just need to figure out where it is the cheapest and how much to get lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


It's pretty expensive... Good luck finding some good deals.. Imo don't buy it used if you stumble upon it.


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

Is the Floromax cheaper?


----------



## Rigio (Feb 22, 2013)

TECKSPEED said:


> Is the Floromax cheaper?


Not sure never bought it


----------



## shmeeg (Oct 23, 2011)

I've found Floramax for 7-12 bucks at petsmart. LFS carries eco for about 20/bag. For a 10 gal tank one 20 lb bag should be plenty. I used 1 bag of fm in a 10 and its about 2-3" deep.


----------



## tiggity (Feb 21, 2012)

TECKSPEED said:


> Is the Floromax cheaper?


I sometimes see it at my local Petsmart at a discounted price (lowest was $8).


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

shmeeg said:


> I've found Floramax for 7-12 bucks at petsmart. LFS carries eco for about 20/bag. For a 10 gal tank one 20 lb bag should be plenty. I used 1 bag of fm in a 10 and its about 2-3" deep.


I have a 20 gallon tank how deep should i go with my substrate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shmeeg (Oct 23, 2011)

Optimally you want 2-3" for the roots. I'm guessing your tank is 24-30" long by your photo, so 1-1.5 bags should be enough to cover to that depth.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

They're even both made by the same brand I think, right? CaribSea? I've been using Floramax in my tank, topped with eco complete. either one I'm sure would be fine, but Floramax is generally cheaper. 7-10 dollars at Petsmart. Eco complete is generally 24.99-30.00 dollars at LFS.


----------



## shmeeg (Oct 23, 2011)

Yep, both are CaribSea


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

my tank is 24 inches long by 12 inches deep. Im looking to go the cheaper route but i dont want to have to rinse the substrate extensively being that im taking my fish out and redoing everything i want domething quick so i can get my fish back in the tank and not keep them starving for freedom for very long


----------



## Rigio (Feb 22, 2013)

TECKSPEED said:


> my tank is 24 inches long by 12 inches deep. Im looking to go the cheaper route but i dont want to have to rinse the substrate extensively being that im taking my fish out and redoing everything i want domething quick so i can get my fish back in the tank and not keep them starving for freedom for very long


Eco for speed. Open>pour>fill done


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

could i cap the eco with the black gravel i have now would that be okay or not recommended?


----------



## Rigio (Feb 22, 2013)

TECKSPEED said:


> could i cap the eco with the black gravel i have now would that be okay or not recommended?


Don't wee why not.


----------



## Badspeller13 (Jan 28, 2013)

TECKSPEED said:


> my tank is 24 inches long by 12 inches deep. Im looking to go the cheaper route but i dont want to have to rinse the substrate extensively being that im taking my fish out and redoing everything i want domething quick so i can get my fish back in the tank and not keep them starving for freedom for very long


I just put Floramax in my 10gal, and I rinsed the hell out of it and it was still insanely cloudy. I did 3 100% water changes after rinsing to get it clearish. I had problems finding eco-complete in my area, but I think i'm going that route when I do the 44gal. Just my input though.


----------



## TeteRouge (Jul 26, 2009)

lol, and I had just the opposite experience with the FloraMax- put it in the empty tank, hilled it, a sloooowly trickled water down the insides. Also laid a plate upside down on the substrate and trickled water over that. Took forever, but no real cloudiness, more misty looking. Put floss in the filters, it was gone in 2 hrs..
:icon_mrgr


----------

